# help with accessories



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late to your post. It sounds like you have a good mix and balance of color and pieces. I would add some more textural features to the space with your accessories and fabrics. We're you able to get a picture? I would be able to be of more help


----------



## timkitchen (Apr 12, 2013)

Here I am including some home decorative accessories to decorate home. These are good looking as well as suited for every room.
Artisan Gifts,
Baskets,
Candles,
Candle Holders,
Clocks,
Decorative Accents,
Foliage and floral,
Frames,
Knobs and Wall Hooks,
Lanterns,
Vases.


----------

